# just brought a betta



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all, I just brought a betta today(no clue what kind) he's teal green and black. Absolutely beautiful fish, i'll put a pic up a little later. I was just wondering if there was anything I can put in the tank to make him I guess happy? He just seems bored and stays at the top of the tank and I feel bad. My cichlids have tons of plants and rocks and are so active. Very different from this little guy. Would he be happier with somewhere to hide as well? I feel terrible for him and want to see him happy and swimming around.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

What size tank do you have?? They do like to have soft plants and stuff in their tanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

at the moment its a 2.5 gallon. not big enough to my liking but it will have to do until i can get bigger. ill have to take come plants out of the other tank for him then. i felt bad for him in the store he seemed so sad and i hate the fact they keep them in such tiny containers. sorry for the blurry image my phone isnt the best picture taker haha.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Awe he's pretty!  maybe a delta tail but I'm no expert! If you live in a cold area a heater might help! If you put any fake plants in you wanna make sure they're soft/smooth (silks great) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Warm and clean water with live plants. That's what bettas like.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanx guys! You have been so helpful =) guess I know what I'm doing today haha


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If you get the fish plenty of live plants for the tank, you can get away with once every two week water changes. But no less. Feel free to visit the site in my sig. The bettacare one. Apparently, I'm not allowed to post links to my personal site which has "questionable" information in it. :roll:


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you! I know how that goes, if people think you know more than them then its unacceptable haha. Cant have any competition :-D


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not a matter of folks being afraid of someone knowing more than they do..it is simply a matter of there being questionable information contained therein......
but............
you are certainly welcome to take any advice you wish.....


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

love your betta


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you endlerguppy. Hes settled in very nicely. I think he was just nervous and confused as not to be in that tiny bowl anymore. 
lohachata some things work for others.. doesnt mean its questionable just a matter of what works for who. every fish is different and may react possitively or negatively to the advice given.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to get in a debate here, but I posted a link to it on bettasource.com and asked for proofreaders. Nobody said they found any incorrect info. Just saying as it is a BETTA forum with experienced betta breeders that keep wilds too.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thank you for informing me of that islandlife....i never would have known...i am still learning about these fishes you know...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup. If you have any questions, feel free to pm me. If I don't know the answer, I'll send you to someone who does. Just remember, I'm always able to answer your questions about bettas.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

wow not sure if that was sarcasm there or what, but nastiness isn't needed. If you're going to dish that out be prepared to take it also. I'm also learning about bettas and just wanted some advice.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's sarcasm. Anyways, feel free to ask me anything about bettas. I'll answer it the best I can.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep..that is was...but a little sarcasm never hurt anybody..and i really don't think i was being nasty...
i am probably one of the nicest people you could ever meet in your life...and one of the most honest as well...


----------

